# bloody glass runners......



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

I've spent the last couple of days looking in the usual shops for glass runners, and nowhere seems to do them......just standard 4mm glass runners. In fact, the guy in Homebase had no idea what I was even talking about! Even tried people on here, but no reply to emails (I'm wondering if they were even sent now....)

Anyway, rant over :rant2: - sorry, no one to rant at here at the mo'! I've bought some off ebay, so am sorted, but really wanted to finish building these vivs this weekend. If there's a market in them, why don't shops sell them????


----------



## Jim B (Dec 24, 2008)

donia said:


> I've spent the last couple of days looking in the usual shops for glass runners, and nowhere seems to do them......just standard 4mm glass runners. In fact, the guy in Homebase had no idea what I was even talking about! Even tried people on here, but no reply to emails (I'm wondering if they were even sent now....)
> 
> Anyway, rant over :rant2: - sorry, no one to rant at here at the mo'! I've bought some off ebay, so am sorted, but really wanted to finish building these vivs this weekend. If there's a market in them, why don't shops sell them????


Its mainly timber merchants who sell them round here....have u tried any local to you???


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

try lotus nut


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

Jim B said:


> Its mainly timber merchants who sell them round here....have u tried any local to you???


Ah, timber merchants, didn't think of that. Tried the local glaziers and all the big DIY stores. Never mind, I'll just wait for them to arrive in the post from ebay. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## matty123 (Sep 25, 2009)

have u tryed looking on ebay cause thats the only place i could get them:lol2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

any cut to size glazier should stock them...
"glass runners" are also known as "tracking"


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Best place to find them is on the Classifieds section of this site, lol.

I sell them and so do a few other people.

£1 per set per foot


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

donia said:


> I've spent the last couple of days looking in the usual shops for glass runners, and nowhere seems to do them......just standard 4mm glass runners. In fact, the guy in Homebase had no idea what I was even talking about! Even tried people on here, but no reply to emails (I'm wondering if they were even sent now....)
> 
> Anyway, rant over :rant2: - sorry, no one to rant at here at the mo'! I've bought some off ebay, so am sorted, but really wanted to finish building these vivs this weekend. If there's a market in them, why don't shops sell them????


Jewels of the Jungle do them for £1 a ft!: victory:


----------



## StrictlyMorelia (May 9, 2009)

B&Q do aluminium runners.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Had the same problem this week. I got 2 x 4' runners for my new project off e-bay -£11 inc post, came next day


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

matty123 said:


> have u tryed looking on ebay cause thats the only place i could get them:lol2:


I think youl find he said he bought them from ebay...


----------



## slimkim67 (Mar 27, 2008)

b and q have stopped selling the plastic runners they have discontinued them, i went to my local diy shop i got massive lomng strips for less than i would've got the metre ones for


----------



## liamberrigan (Aug 10, 2008)

B&Q do plastic ones in 6ft lenghts as well i got mine from there


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

StrictlyMorelia said:


> B&Q do aluminium runners.


I tried three B & Q depots and they did only shi**y plastic in one size!


----------

